# whats a cat Hanger?



## hansen (Feb 12, 2004)

hello,
CAT HANGER ROTTEN is a message was written on my invoice. whats a cat hanger? and what does it do? and the most important question is how much$$$?

i have a maxima 97

thanks


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

most likely it's just the hangers they use to mount the exhaust to the body of the car so it doesn't drag the ground.

depending on exactly which part is broken, cost for parts coule be $5 to $50. labor shouldn't be more than an hour though.


----------



## hansen (Feb 12, 2004)

thanks Matt for your reply

what about "left inner tie rod has play" what can cause this and is it serious?

i just don't trust dealers


----------



## jetsam (Feb 7, 2004)

The tie rod connects the knuckle and the rack. The knuckle is held up by the control arm, and is the lower mount for the strut. It supports the axle. The rack is the steering gear mechanism.

The tie rod transmits steering movement to the wheel. The tie rod ends ( at the knuckle ) are insulated by a rubber bushing.

The rubber is probably worn out. This results in sloppy steering. If you haven't noticed it yet, it's not serious.

On the other hand, since lengthening ( or shortening ) the tie rod at its threaded section is how toe is set during a wheel alignment, I assume you were taking it in for alignment.

In this case, you must have noticed the car's steering response, and so you may want some new bushings.


----------



## hansen (Feb 12, 2004)

i just took the car for an oil change and ohhhh my goshh...list of things told me you need to do this and need to do that. but i havn't noticed anaything unnormal, the car drives smoothly, thats why i wanted to check


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

The ACT hanger should be $5 or less at a mom & pop shop...Next time your in Dallas yuo can go to Proto Muffler. Come in for the next DNE meet.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

where you live? if you're near Houston, I'll be glad to take a look at it and see what I can come up with.. I'm a lot cheaper than the dealer, and I generally do a better job.


----------

